
No consensus in exactly-once - sandspit
https://fpj.me/2017/07/04/no-consensus-in-exactly-once/
======
sandspit
Flavio discusses what we mean when we say exactly once, breaks down the
relationship between FLP, distributed consensus, and exactly once, and debunks
the notion that we can't have exactly once (as commonly understood) because of
FLP.

